# Herangehensweise Software-Projekt



## ducati (25. Mrz 2018)

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade in meiner ersten Praktikumswoche in einem großen Unternehmen tätig. 
Mein Chef hat mir letztens den ersten Input für ein kleineres Projekt gegeben und mir seine Ideen geschildert. Es geht um ein Projektplaungstool wozu ich mir erste Gedanken machen soll. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau was er damit meint und was er von mir erwartet. 
Genauer nachfragen konnte ich nicht mehr da er jetzt seit einer Woche krank ist. 
Wie würdet ihr da jetzt vorgehen? Schonmal ein Konzept ausarbeiten und wenn ja wie?  Oder warten bis er wieder kommt und nochmal nachfragen? 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Grüße


----------



## someone83 (28. Mrz 2018)

Hi
Ich würde mal ein Pflichtenheft erstellen (kann in dieser Phase noch ziemlich grob umrissen sein) und mal ein Use-Case Diagramm dazu erstellen. Mal so als erste Schritte...

Grüsse
Peter


----------

